# Newbie in southeast Nebraska



## countryconvert11 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello beekeepers! My family recently moved onto a 10 acre homestead in southeast Nebraska. We'd like to make this land work for us, and we're going to try something new every year. This year it's bees and we're excited! Our first package of bees will be ready in the first week of April. We're attending a workshop given by the University to get us started. We'll start building the hive soon. These forums look like a great resource. We expect to learn a lot and enjoy God's creation.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome CC!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You should come over to visit sometime. My old house, that I'm still moving out of is south of Greenwood (just west of Murdock) and my new house is in Nehawka (just east of Murdock).


----------



## MtnMama (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome, from another newbee 



Michael Bush said:


> You should come over to visit sometime. My old house, that I'm still moving out of is south of Greenwood (just west of Murdock) and my new house is in Nehawka (just east of Murdock).


Michael, I'd love to come by and soak up some knowledge, too! Alabama isn't too far away for a little visit, is it? :lpf:


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome Neighbor,

I live just across the Mighty MO. If you'd like to check out a vertical top bar hive, come on over.

p.s. Since you plan on homesteading, you might want to check this link out also: http://backtoedenfilm.com/


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Michael, I'd love to come by and soak up some knowledge, too! Alabama isn't too far away for a little visit, is it.

It's not too far for me if you're the one driving here...


----------



## countryconvert11 (Feb 25, 2013)

I will definately take you up on it! After it warms up a bit. Any and all help is welcome.


----------



## toddjensen (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Michael, my son and I would love to meet you as well. We started beekeeping last Spring. He was a 2012 NE beekeeeper association youth scholarship recipient. We been enjoying the hobby together!


----------



## toddjensen (Aug 6, 2012)

Welcome to Nebraska! We are in Lincoln, having fun managing swarms in neighborhood and educating as many people as we can in town. The hobby really brought us back to nature, fun to spend time outside and meet new people.


----------

